# obtaining medicines



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

how do you obtain medicines that are presciption only in dubai? we may be moving for a job shortly,my wife requires regular medicine following a heart bypass a few years ago.whats the procedure for obtaining these? are they covered on med insurance or does the government med scheme cover it?
thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Your wife will need to visit her GP to obtain a prescription. Coverage will depend on the specific medical insurance policy you get but most of them will cover preexistent conditions *as long as is declared on the application*. No such thing as a government med scheme here.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You visit a doctor for a prescription just as in UK. It is very expensive if not covered by your medical insurance (unlikely if it is an existing condition).
I am on long term meds and my GP in UK prescribes me a year supply. It costs me £7 a year instead of £400 a month it would cost on prescription in Dubai (and that is only for one medication!). Talk to your GP and hope he is as understanding as mine.
If any of your meds are on the Restricted list you will need to get a letter from your doctor and send it to the FCO in Milton Keynes to be attested and then to the UAE Embassy in London. This gives you permission to bring in restricted meds without a UAE Prescription.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

thanks.so its better to bring it with us and top up on return home visits.I got a bit confused on another thread when it was going on about government medical insurance.thanks again


----------

